# Scope rangefinder combo



## SWMinnesota (Dec 19, 2005)

Does anyone make a scope with a rangefinder built in? If not, they should. I have a tough time guessing yardage. Oops, did I just let my million dollar idea out of the bag?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Swarovski has made one since the late 90's. New price was $3000 last I checked, and it weighed over 2# (nearly 3# I believe). It seems I heard rumblings of such a scope from Nikon and Burris as well.

Binocular/rangefinder combo's work pretty good too. If I'm shooting far enough that the range is an issue I have time to range the target with my binocs as well.


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

Bushnell has one. Not on the market yet I don't think. i saw an article about it in the varmint hunter magazine.

I think there was a 3-9x and a 4.5-14x which would be about right for coyotes. All componets are mounted in scope (battery, computer, scope all one package no exterior packs).

Would be interesting but to much money for yours truely. be a decent PD scope if they upped the magnafaction.

Paige


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

Burris has one with I believe a 4-16 power. You can check it out on their website.


----------



## SWMinnesota (Dec 19, 2005)

Checked out the Burris website. Now that's what I'm talking about! $1300 is probably pretty reasonable, but still a little steep for me. My version would probably be a cheapo rangefinder and some duct tapehttp://www.burrisoptics.com/laserscope.html


----------

